# How many miles on stock tires?



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

What is the most miles anyone has got out of the stock tires?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mine are currently at about 25.7K they would pass inspection but will be changed out in the Spring.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

I got about 18,500 miles out of my stock rubber. That's with quite a few burnouts and getting on her a few times, but never taken to the track.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

After many bouts with slow leeks, I finally replaced them at 40,000! They still had meat on them. I guess I'm one of the few who thought they were decent tires. It all depends on how you drive as well. Most of the time when I get 'on' the car, its usually when I'm already moving and not from a complete stop...this probably got me to 40k.


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

With the '06 GTO I'm at almost 16,000 and I'm considering replacements. There is about 1/2 tread left but if you've done any tread depth research and especially if you studied the Consumer's report on tire grip vs. tread depth, you'll find that after 1/2 tread gone traction suffers exponentially. I can now easily spin the tires and I could not do this the first 10,000 or so miles. Spinning tires is for "show offs" I WANT GRIP. I 'wanna accelerate fast' as speeding is not by forte' but acceleration is. Headrests were invented for people like me. I alway warn my passengers to put their head back on the head rest and relax before stepping on the pedal.

In my opinion, Bragging rights to miles on tires doesn’t make sense. Tread depth and traction are of the utmost importance when driving a high hp and high torque vehicle--especially in the rain. Now if you're talking about my other car, a '04 Taurus, and then tire mileage might mean something. But play it safe and measure your tread depth for each tire when you buy new tires. Then measure at least quarterly. Put stats in a spreadsheet and compare miles to tread depth to traction. This is much more important in the decision as to when to replace tires than getting max miles on a set of high-performance tires. 

Remember, that these comments apply only for those who like to accelerate and drive aggressively. If you drive the GTO like I drive my Taurus, then tire traction is not as important and you can try to get as many miles as you can to maximize your return on investment. But then my thoughts are: if tire mileage is important, then are why did you buy a GTO and not just buy a 4-banger family sedan.

Point to take away is: Tread depth and traction are more important than mileage on a high-performance vehicle.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I got sick of the BFG POS tires at 22K. They have to be the worst handling tire ever created (shame on you BFG). The tires would flat spot overnight in cold weather and go thump thump thump for about 5 miles every morning (in cold weather) before they would round out. I have General Exclaim UHP's now and absolutely love them.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I currently have 29.5 K on my oem Bridgestone Potenzas but the rear tires are bald in the middle of the tire and I need to put some new ones on ASAP. She gets squirrely as hell in the rain. The ass end has kicked out twice on me at relatively low speeds, just currently trying to figure out what tire to go with next.......any suggestions?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Ive had car almost one year in january and just put 1,000 miles on those babies!arty: BFG


----------



## VernLaw (Aug 3, 2007)

11,600 miles, tires still stick great, but I do experience the "flat spots" fairly often in the morning.

I've got the stock 18" rims, do the 18s and 17s share the same brand/model tire? 

Has anyone with the 18s replaced them yet, and if so, what did you go with (brand and size if other than stock)?


----------



## cwbimp (Nov 8, 2006)

i have replace the rear already with fusion zri they are a great tire for the money but the front pontenza ride like crap and i need to replace the fusion already i am replacing all 4 with falcons


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

VernLaw said:


> I've got the stock 18" rims, do the 18s and 17s share the same brand/model tire?
> 
> ?


The 17"ers are BF Goodrich G-Force Tires with All season tread.

The 18"ers are Bridgestone Potenzas a summer tread tire.


----------



## gclcpa (Jan 9, 2005)

*Miles on OEM tires when replaced...*

I replaced mine at 24,500+/- miles. I have since replaced them twice with General Exclaim UHP tires. They are a great bargain, and in my opinion much better and less expensive than the OEM tires. I put around 30,000 miles on my first set of Exclaim UHPs, and I currently have around 10,000 on my second set.


----------

